

What Defines the Ruby Community? - antiform
http://storytotell.org/articles/2008/11/20/what-defines-the-ruby-community

======
davidw
People who use the Ruby programming language. That was easy, next.

~~~
mattmcknight
I read it was dead.
[http://www.oreillynet.com/ruby/blog/2008/02/the_ruby_communi...](http://www.oreillynet.com/ruby/blog/2008/02/the_ruby_community_is_dead_lon.html)

